# FREE: BPO performances in the digital concert hall: FREE



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

The creative and positive solution to the closed music halls, from Berlin:

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home

Now free for a month, using the vouchercode. This opens up new opportunities for us!

Let's watch, discuss, recommend and rate the performances there!

I'm in


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

See also:

Berlin Philharmonic Digital Concert Hall


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Just watched Mahler 6 with Kirill Petrenko. His first Mahler concert with the BPO, recorded in January 2020. 

Interesting to see that it is a very transparant interpretation, with detailed and subtle playing by the BPO. This is a 'light' tragic interpretation. You see the musicians and Petrenko with a smile on their faces. Quite a relief, after the many uber-tragic interpretations that we know. The richness of the symphony is being shown. 

There is also a very worthwile interview by one of the orchestra members with Petrenko, which is highly recommended. Petrenko says that Mahler, like the other great composers, didn't compose autobiograhical music. This concept of autobiography is of course widespread, especially with Mahler. It is very refreshing to hear Petrenko's thoughts on this matter. And in his interpretation he stands apart from the many dramatic Mahler conductors, who drown in emotions and take us with them on their Titanic journey. 

I must say that my first experience with the digital concert hall is absolutely first rate. Great recording quality and intelligent supporting material, like this interview. 

If the virus allows, I will hear Petrenko live in Amsterdam with Mahler 6 at the 'Mahler feest'. But this digital concert hall experience is already a great appetizer, and in the worst case even a worthy replacement.


----------



## HistoryJoe (Mar 12, 2019)

Someone in the other thread recommended the recent Beethoven violin concerto with Harding conducting. Very nice performance

I also liked Imogen Cooper on Mozart's 25th piano concerto with Simon Rattle

Looking for other highlights, there's a lot to choose from!


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

Here are some of my favourites:


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

And a couple more:


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been enjoying these quite a lot being stuck in the apartment. Equally rewarding as the performances are the interviews as NLAdriaan mentioned. I found Simon Rattle very knowledgable and well-spoken and he gave some valuable insights into the works he conducted.


----------

